
List of Core ML Models for iOS 11 - thywis
https://github.com/likedan/Awesome-CoreML-Models
======
miheermunjal
This is great! Just starting out to work with iOS with the ML and ARkit
changes, so looking forward to working with some of these soon.

I'm thinking Apple might officially release a ML "search" at some point. I can
imagine a life where they sell a variety of models (price determined by model
complexity/size)... not sure if that's better or worse.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
That's what Bixby vision on Android does[1]

[http://www.samsung.com/global/galaxy/apps/bixby/vision/](http://www.samsung.com/global/galaxy/apps/bixby/vision/)

------
swah
How is the Android scene in regards of the nice tech (this, ARkit) presented
by Apple?

~~~
eggie5
the post wasn't about arkit, it was about coreml.

~~~
Jeremy1026
Note that OP said "(this, ARKit)".

------
az45
It would be helpful to add license info so that people don't have to look for
it for each model separately.

~~~
thywis
Great suggestions! We’re planning on improving the format

------
rezashirazian
for anyone interested I have written an article on how to train, convert and
integrate your own model into an iOS app: [http://reza.codes/2017-07-29/how-
to-train-your-own-dataset-f...](http://reza.codes/2017-07-29/how-to-train-
your-own-dataset-for-coreml/)

~~~
thywis
Cool! It would be great if you can mention our awesome list in your article,
so people know where to post their new-trained models.

------
jacob101
Very useful!

~~~
thywis
Thx! Feel free to create a PR if you found models not on the list!

